
Txti – Fast web pages for everybody - thomas11
http://txti.es/
======
pedalpete
Just wrote my first post on Txti - [http://txti.es/is-txti-the-next-big-
thing](http://txti.es/is-txti-the-next-big-thing)

This is great. Perfect MVP and yet the features everybody likely thinks is
missing are actually there, just not interrupting the interface.

Well done.

